# Catfish on the red



## Fish King 999

Do you know what to fish with to ceach Catfish? I have only got one catfish and it was small. If so please tell me. Thank you!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Chicken livers, cut bait such as suckers, or a gob of nightcrawlers works well.


----------



## Fish King 999

Is there eny serten tip of houck to use? When you are fishing how deep down do you want to be?


----------



## Gordo

Fish King 999 said:


> Do you know what to fish with to ceach Catfish? I have only got one catfish and it was small. If so please tell me. Thank you!!!


Cut up brown eyes, powerbaits, frogs are the best


----------



## Fish King 999

Do you have eny more info?


----------



## Fish King 999

I would like to hear how large of Catfish you have cought on the Red River or on eny other river? :splat:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

we like to use big frogs and big minnows. the biggest i've caught is a 16 but my buddy has caught a few over 20 with the biggest being 26.


----------



## Scraper

All of the big ones that I have caught were on cut up goldeyes. I just take a big tin snip with me and cut them up into inch and a half chunks. The goldeyes seem to bite best on something up in the current a little, so I put a chunk of nightcrawler on a floating jighead with about a 1 foot snell (lindy style). I have caught my biggest fish relatively close to shore in slack water.


----------



## Fish King 999

Thank you for the info keep on posting your wopper catfish.


----------



## Acemallard

Was out on the Red this weekend and it was GOOD. Sat. cought 1 10 and 1 12 pounder. Today we cought 2 smaller 1s 3 to 4 pounds 1 7 pounds 1 10.3 pounds and 1 18 pounder. The 18 is my biggest fish ever. All C&R. Will post pics when I get them from my buddy.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## 94NDTA

My buddy and I use 2 fat heads (dead usually works best, live ones catch a lot of goldeye or other fish) on a size 2/0 or 4/0 CIRCLE hook. They work great for the flat mouthed fish because when they bite down it usually hooks them without even a set (set it anyways). We regularly catch 26-28" catfish with my buddies biggest bein just over 30 inches and mine being just a hair under 36 inches. This is in Fargo too. You need to find them though, sometimes they will come closer to shore in really shallow water, other times in the deepest part, or on a ridge. I have the best luck in bellies or bend in the river. Chicken liver is really good too, but hard to keep on, so if you use it, bring a bunch. Another good bait is full grown suckers cut into chunks.


----------



## Acemallard

AAnyone have any idea when this river will go down so we can get back on it to fish. Has anyone been fishing the high water?

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## aglatz

Bring an ultralight with some nightcrawler at the end of a hook. Fish by shore and slowly reel to catch GOLDENEYEYS. A baitfish, good fighters, kinda fun.. Cut them up into chunks and throught them on a big hook with your catfish combo. Drag and set on the bottom and abuot every 15 mins or so you should have a Cat on the other end in the summertime. We average about 15 a day on the boat by the launches and I have caught as small as 7 lbs and as big as 25lbs there. Way up north up in Lockport, Manitoba-- we catch around 90 in a day and half between 5 guys - smallest being 17lbs, biggest being 29lbs in May last year.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

i caught a 34 lbs. cat near red bear last week on chicken gizzard. it works good.


----------



## Msnider916

if you are talkn bout the red, below oklahoma, then go up to texoma if your looking for the big ones! two weeks ago me and a buddy caught 2 that were over 50 pounds and a few others that were 24lbs and 31lbs.


----------



## Msnider916

nevermind... my southern dumbass didnt know that there was a red river up north


----------



## drakeslayer10

theee best bait is frogs


----------

